# Radeon 9870 or Nvidia 8800GT?



## MicroVirus (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi, ive been intending on making a computer and ive just about got everything done. But when looking for stores in Australia that i can buy off (because i live in aus) ive found that the radeon 9870 is the same price as the 8800GT. In my building thread which is..
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/is-my-build-ok-236566.html#post1409064

Someone suggested the 9870 and later said that the 8800 gt would beat the 9870 by quite a bit. But when i looked the up and compared the specifications the 9870 seems to be better.

I was planning on buying the 9870 from..
http://www.mwave.com.au/newAU/mwaveAU/productdetail.asp?SKU=42021527

and if the site i was comparing the 8800gt on was 
http://www.ozdirect.com.au/product_info.php?source=shopbot&products_id=47198

Im not sure if im looking at a cheaper version of the 8800GT or something. So which one should i get? Im pretty sure that the P5KC motherboard and the OCZ gamexstream psu im getting can handle them both.

Thanks!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Just to clarify, you are talking about the 3870 and the 8800GT?

The 8800GT is faster, and a better card in my opinon. Just make sure you motherboard handles PCIe 2.0.


----------



## MicroVirus (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah the radeon 3870 and the nvidia 8800GT

The Radeon one says it has a core clock rate of 800MHz whereas the 8800GT has a core clock rate of 600MHz


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

The 8800GT is faster. 

Quote:

_"Neither of ATI's latest HD 3-series cards have the power to outperform Nvidia's 8800GT, but then again the HD 3850 is priced so competitively that this doesn't matter. However, the HD 3870 is another story entirely. It's priced very closely to the GeForce 8800 GT, but lacks the performance to match.

As such, your choice is refreshingly clear: if you can't stretch much beyond £100, the HD 3850 is the obvious choice; if you can afford to spend a little more then the GeForce 8800 GT is the card for you."_

http://www.custompc.co.uk/reviews/149445/sapphire_radeon_hd_3870.html


----------



## MicroVirus (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok thanks, ill get the 8800GT, If theres a simple way of explaining why its faster like if the core clock speed is compromised for something, then could someone enlighten me?


----------



## MicroVirus (Feb 14, 2008)

Im also not sure whether the review is reffering to the original 8800Gt because he Galaxy Version of the 8800GT isnt the same as the one most review refer to. Sorry for double post, couldnt edit for some reason.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

No 3870 is faster than any 512mb 8800GT.


----------

